# Where To Place Side To Side Level



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just got the 250RS and am wondering where is everyone placing a level for side to side orientation? Not sure I want to put something with double sided tape on the front cap and don't see another logical place that is visible from the tongue jack.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

The newer front caps on trailers really don't easily accomidate a level. To bad they don't just design the cap with a level built into it!. Problem solved!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a 2' level that I keep in the storage compartment, and I just put it on the floor right inside the entry door when I back in. Turn it one way for front-to-back and the other way for side-to-side. Works every time! I also have an electronic leveling gizmo from Camping World that has red and green LED's that light up to tell you which side is low. Pretty cool little toy.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I put mine on the frame cross member (square with the trailer) on the front of the trailer under the cap. I have to bend over to see it, but it is better than putting it on the cap.

DAN


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I put a bubble level right below the light on the front of the OB, so I can see it day or night, just made sure that it was level before sticking it on. So far it has worked out very well and doesn't look out of place.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I put mine on the frame cross member (square with the trailer) on the front of the trailer under the cap. I have to bend over to see it, but it is better than putting it on the cap.
> 
> DAN


Was thinking about that location. Just wondered if anyone else had tried it there.


----------



## ifd22 (Jan 18, 2012)

How about putting it on the back, you could even screw it to the metal bumper.


----------



## travelfammily (Sep 22, 2012)

ifd22 said:


> How about putting it on the back, you could even screw it to the metal bumper.


Yes but in to the metal bumper, its the place where you put the sewer hose so the screw will block the entry of sewer!!

I have place mine on the back just between the stop light and licence plate. At this place, the level is hidden from direct sun uv but can easily be see at dark!


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> I put mine on the frame cross member (square with the trailer) on the front of the trailer under the cap. I have to bend over to see it, but it is better than putting it on the cap.
> 
> DAN


Was thinking about that location. Just wondered if anyone else had tried it there.
[/quote]

We have ours on the cap just below the light. Have not had any problems. The front/back level is just around the corner near the awning arm, so I do not need to walk far to get the trailer leveled. I used a level on the floor of the trailer to make sure it was level before placing the external levels.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a RV companion app. for my Iphone that has built in leveler and ck list.

Just place on floor by entry door and it tells you how many inches left or right side need to come up and if front is high or low.

I've been using it for two years..... awesome.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I glued a round bubble level on the tongue. It gets reasonably close, and nothing attached to the fiberglass. The bonus is that the trailer doesn't need to be level to install it!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

RDS do you have the free ver or the full ver of rv companion


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

danny285 said:


> RDS do you have the free ver or the full ver of rv companion


Had the free for awhile, liked it enough to buy the full.....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So here is my solution. Since the top of my frame has a very slight dish to it, I wasn't convinced of the accuracy I was going to get mounting a level there. I ended up making my own bracket similar to the Curt 57202 electrical bracket, flipped it upside down, secured with a strip of 3M outdoor double sided tape and strapped with a zip tie to cinch it down tight. Attached a T-level to it. I can bend the bracket up & down or side to side to dial it in.


----------

